# Clinique Strategy Seminar



## lindasmith (May 25, 2015)

I have my first strategy seminar on Wednesday. Do I need my I.D. (driver's license) to get in? I lost it about a month ago and haven't had time to get a new one. Is any identification needed? Also, what kind of things can I expect?


----------

